# WARNING.! - Eat less fish....



## rushie (Jul 5, 2005)

From the BBC - 

_The conservation group WWF is calling on European consumers to make careful choices in the fish they buy and eat. 
A WWF report says much of the fish sold in Europe is the product of illegal, destructive or wasteful fishing. 

The report warns that continuing to buy it will bring many fish stocks to the brink of extinction. 

One of the main casualties is plaice. The report says about half the plaice caught are too small and are thrown back - by which time most are dying. 

We've got too many boats chasing too few fish 

Justin Woolford
WWF 
Justin Woolford, of the WWF's European fisheries campaign, says such a buoyant market encourages unsustainable fishing practices. 

"We've got too many boats chasing too few fish - there's a lot of illegal fishing going on as well," he said. 

The report also draws attention to illegal drift-net fishing for swordfish, which it says kills an estimated 100,000 sharks every year - two for every swordfish. 

The WWF says consumers should only be buying fish with a Marine Stewardship Council label, which certifies that the fish bearing it has come from a sustainable and well-managed fishery. 

Some European retailers have begun using the label. 

The EU has restricted fishing in European waters in recent years, in an attempt to preserve fish stocks. 

In July, the European Commission proposed a 15% cut in quotas on cod fishing in the Baltic Sea._

Rushie


----------



## tunatownshipwreck (Nov 9, 2005)

This should be good for fish farms.


----------



## raybnz (Sep 10, 2005)

tunatownshipwreck said:


> This should be good for fish farms.


Do the people who look after the fish ride sea horses around the farms.


----------



## tunatownshipwreck (Nov 9, 2005)

raybnz said:


> Do the people who look after the fish ride sea horses around the farms.


That would be quite some rodeo.


----------



## Derek Roger (Feb 19, 2005)

The Brits Europeans have gone Nuts ! The incidental catches have to be dumped and cannot be landed even althoiugh they are all dead ??

Lobsters have to be humainly killed by electric shock ! before being boiled ! 
Time to get a grip of reallity and stop all the do gooder Bullsh1t !
A lobster has an I Q of about 1 and dies instantly it is plunged into boiling water ( as would we )


----------



## Paul Liu (Aug 19, 2006)

!


> Time to get a grip of reallity and stop all the do gooder Bullsh1t


Well said Derek, the world was a much better place before these "do gooders" rampaged.


----------



## Harry Nicholson (Oct 11, 2005)

Waiting For Her

He huddles among the tussock grass,
Crop empty,
Stomach shrinking,
Half grown feathers drip
With South Atlantic weather.

On the other side of the World
A Wandering Albatross
Drowns inside a tuna net.


H Nicholson 2005


----------

